# Garage farm tank, White Anubias petite



## plantbrain (3 Jul 2015)




----------



## Andy D (3 Jul 2015)

I was just looking at this on Facebook. Lovely!


----------



## JohnC (3 Jul 2015)

cool.

all grown submerged? any nutrient limiting? it doesn't look like it from the set up.


----------



## Sk3lly (4 Jul 2015)

Any for sale? Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (4 Jul 2015)

Have you seen the price?


----------



## parotet (4 Jul 2015)

I would say that only in this picture there are plants over 6 thousand dollars (assuming that there are at least 60 plants, maybe more, that cost 100 dollars each).... 

Jordi


----------



## Sk3lly (4 Jul 2015)

Andy D said:


> Have you seen the price?


Yea $100 dollars for a plant pretty much. Crazy money really but id be interested for the right price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (4 Jul 2015)

On FB Tom said he sells 5 (minimum) for $300.


----------



## Sk3lly (4 Jul 2015)

Yea they probably are out of what i would pay for a plant but yea are cool looking things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (5 Jul 2015)

Sk3lly you could always go for the "Pinto" variety....similar looks but a fraction of the price


----------



## Sk3lly (5 Jul 2015)

MirandaB said:


> Sk3lly you could always go for the "Pinto" variety....similar looks but a fraction of the price


Thanks for the suggestion. I will certainly look into it now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (5 Jul 2015)

White leaves mean there is no chlorophyll? I wonder how this plant could grow. I suppose it requires more light to compensate lesser chlorophyll. And probably grows very slow.


----------



## Sk3lly (5 Jul 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> White leaves mean there is no chlorophyll? I wonder how this plant could grow. I suppose it requires more light to compensate lesser chlorophyll. And probably grows very slow.


Exactly right from what ive read up on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jul 2015)

Hi all,





Alexander Belchenko said:


> White leaves mean there is no chlorophyll? I wonder how this plant could grow. I suppose it requires more light to compensate lesser chlorophyll. And probably grows very slow.


Yes. It is only the small areas of green tissue that are photosynthesizing. Depending upon the nature of the variegation the plant might go green in lower light (or it might just die).

I'm probably in a minority of one, but it looks a horrible sickly thing to me. I much prefer the standard dark green.

cheers Darrel


----------



## xim (6 Jul 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Yes. It is only the small areas of green tissue that are photosynthesizing. Depending upon the nature of the variegation the plant might go green in lower light (or it might just die).
> 
> I'm probably in a minority of one, but it looks a horrible sickly thing to me. I much prefer the standard dark green.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Hehe, they don't look expensive for me at all, look too much like (ubiquitous) Epipremnum aureum with white variegation.


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Jul 2015)

dw1305 said:


> I'm probably in a minority of one, but it looks a* horrible sickly thing* to me. I much prefer the standard dark green.
> 
> cheers Darrel


whohahaha...my wife said the same thing.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jul 2015)

Hi all,





xim said:


> look too much like (ubiquitous) Epipremnum aureum with white variegation.


My first thought as well. I had an _Epriprenum_ in our kitchen for a while, but I just felt sorry for it every day.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MirandaB (6 Jul 2015)

dw1305 said:


> I'm probably in a minority of one, but it looks a horrible sickly thing to me. I much prefer the standard dark green


No you're not Darrel,I'm joining you on this one,I've never liked any plants like this,terrestrial or aquatic.


----------



## plantbrain (8 Jul 2015)

I had one of the original ones way back in the 1990's, I let it die though. That same stock ended up 15 years later being this same plant. 

I like them for contrast purposes only. And they are rather easy to grow, any fern/Buce, Anubias tend to be good money makers over time. New leaves on all plants have less chlorophyll, so the 1st 3-4 leaves tend to be very white.  

They are not hard to grow. Pinto is a larger type of nana, it's not as white as these in submersed form. This is a whiter petite nana variety. Some virus wiped out some Asian growers, so now it's very rare over there.  

The soil is new ADA AS, rich CO2, pack of SAE's and feeding often, there's not much plant biomass,so there's not much nutrient demand and the light is pretty low. 
So I add some GH booster every once in 3-4 weeks, maybe some trace mix once  a week if I remember, but they grow fine with rich or lean ferts, Anubias just do not have that much nutrient demand. And like all plants, the lower light means even less. 

I'll sell off another 20-30 plants or so, then figure out what I'm going to do with them scape wise. I need to find a use for them in a scape at some point.I tried a few things, but the 120 gallon is too high light for ideal growth. The 70 was good, but they do best rooted in soil and there's no spot for them in there. Which leaves me to the 180 and that's not really got any decent spots as is either.


----------



## plantbrain (8 Jul 2015)

JohnC said:


> cool.
> 
> all grown submerged? any nutrient limiting? it doesn't look like it from the set up.



All submersed grown, not really limiting for the given rate of growth and the plants, ADA AS is fairly new in this tank.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (9 Jul 2015)

plantbrain said:


> ...And they are rather easy to grow, any fern/Buce, Anubias tend to be good money makers over time. New leaves on all plants have less chlorophyll, so the 1st 3-4 leaves tend to be very white.
> 
> They are not hard to grow. Pinto is a larger type of nana, it's not as white as these in submersed form. This is a whiter petite nana variety. Some virus wiped out some Asian growers, so now it's very rare over there.
> 
> ...but they do best rooted in soil ...



Many thanks, for info about your experience with this plant.


----------



## plantbrain (9 Jul 2015)

It's not a hard plant etc..........just folks get weird when the price is high, they do not want to kill it.

I've gotten back some plants from a couple of folks who likely would have killed their Anubias and Buces..........a couple came back covered 99% in BBA. I put them in a tank next to this one and in about 1-2 months, they are clean and nice. Low light, non CO2 with SAE's. Works every time.


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Jul 2015)

hmmm...maybe I setup a de-BBA tank like that ...or just get more SAE's for my regular tank.


----------

